# Bailey and Dixie's kidding thread



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

Guess I should join the waiting room!
I have 2 does due in April. 
Bailey is a pygmy and is due April 4th. She just turned 2 years old in March this year. This will be her second kidding. Her last kidding did not go well. She was not in good health, did not dilate, had very little udder, had to have the kid (a single doe) pulled, then rejected the kid.  The birth was very stressful on her. We acquired her a few days after her last kidding for free from her previous owner. We had to work on her for a good week to get her feeling better. She was very anemic and not energetic when we got her. After a week of TLC she was acting and feeling much better. We got her back to a healthy weight and in good health and she was bred to a nigerian buck in November. We are hoping for a good delivery, healthy kids and that she turns into a good mom. She has started to bag up already so we are taking that as a good sign that things will go better this kidding. ray:
Here's a picture of Bailey from the top from 3-2-13. We are thinking twins this time.









In case you want to see more pictures of her coloring (I'm in love with her coloring/markings!) 

















Dixie is a 2 year old nigerian (possibly mixed). She is due April 12th. This will be her first kidding. She is the last goat we bought and is still low goat on the totem pole.  She is gorgeous though and I love her face markings.
Here she is from 3-2-13 I've been thinking single for a while but she has a deep belly too so I think she could be hiding twins.









These are just so you can see her full body and face. 

















Here is the buck they were both bred to. He was owned by my father but has been sold since then (my DH wanted to buy him but we don't have the space to keep a buck full time). He is blue eyed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

cute girls, happy kidding.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Those babies are going to be so cute. Your girls are beautiful and I love that buck's markings. Good luck with kidding


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

*New pictures Bailey day 124 and Dixie day 116*

New pictures from today. 
Bailey has exactly 3 weeks till her due date



























Dixie









Both girls
excuse Blackjacks nosey self in the front! 


















Anyone care to guess how many and genders?


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

*Bailey day 132 and Dixie day 124*

Day 132 for Bailey
top









Udder (excuse the poo on her, I'm guessing she has a little loose stools today, may be from fresh grass) 









Day 124 for Dixie
top









Udder (hard to see because of hair but I am finally starting to see her filling) :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty ladies!!

With this being Bailey's 2nd freshening and pygmies are known to be deep in the barrel to begin with, she may just surprise you with triplets 

Dixie is a deep girl... I'd say twins


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

liz said:


> Pretty ladies!!
> 
> With this being Bailey's 2nd freshening and pygmies are known to be deep in the barrel to begin with, she may just surprise you with triplets
> 
> Dixie is a deep girl... I'd say twins


I'm hoping for twins from both. Mostly does. I've already got one person interested in a doeling. My DH has been talking about letting our boys pick one kid to keep and I'd prefer to keep a doeling instead of a buckling because DH isn't wanting to wether a buckling if we kept one. Triplets would definitely be a surprise!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Dixie - twins boy/girl
Baley - triplets 2 girl/1boy

Those are my guesses!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

Had a dream last night that Bailey had quads. In the dream we went out to find triplets and then she dropped another one. In the dream it was 2 boys and 2 girls. 

Now that someone is guessing trips possible for Bailey my brain is going overboard! 

Trips would likely mean we bottle feed one, and then we'd likely keep one we had to bottle feed.

Planning to keep a baby (letting my boys choose which one), I'd like to get DH convinced to keep 2 babies though so we don't have a lonely baby. 

Guess we'll see when they get here what we end up with. If it's a bunch of bucklings they'll likely just all be sold.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, Miss Bailey's due date is sneaking right up. And I'm gonna say:
Bailey: Twins B/D
Dixie: Twins D/D

I wouldn't mind stealing a baby from Bailey lol. I think those babies are gonna be too cute!


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Well, Miss Bailey's due date is sneaking right up. And I'm gonna say:
> Bailey: Twins B/D
> Dixie: Twins D/D
> 
> I wouldn't mind stealing a baby from Bailey lol. I think those babies are gonna be too cute!


I'm looking forward to see what colors we get and hoping we get blue eyes too. I've been in love with Bailey's coloring since I first saw her as a baby. When I got the opportunity to get her for free (though she wasn't in great shape) I jumped on it. I wish she was more friendly but she has come along way since we got her last June. When we first got her not only was she in bad shape but she would cower or run if you just looked at her. Now she will come up to you for treats and will eat from my hand. She's still not a big fan of being petted unless you are holding her but I kind of hope that may change when she kids.

Dixie I love her coloring, especially her facial markings. Dixie is low goat on the totem pole and is always picked on by the other goats. I guard her at feeding time so she gets her share and feed her by hand too to make sure she gets her share of food and not constantly run off from the food. I can pet Dixie when she is eating. I love to pet her belly! 

Hoping both does get more friendly when they kid. The kids will end up spoilt since I'll be out there daily to mess with them and so will my kids likely. My youngest son (who is 2) loves the goats and I think he will have a blast with the kids.


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

*day 138 for Bailey*

4 DAYS till Bailey's due date! 

Took this picture the other day. Day 138 for Bailey. Looks like she has dropped! Her belly is hanging all the way at her knees! 









May be the last pictures you get unless I get some in the next couple days.


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

*Bailey kidded*

Bailey kidded with twins today. :kidblue::kidred: Totally fooled us for sure!  Birth announcement is up with pictures.


----------

